# Albion Mill, Macclesfield - Jan 08



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 26, 2008)

Visited this place with Ike last month, access was a comedy affair, cold AND wet! 

Anyhow, access gained, the place was fairly stripped out having been split up into individual business units in its latter years, it was one of those places that I've driven past dozens of times and thought 'I really need to get in that place, it's bloody annoying me, just sat there, teasing me!!'.

I think we spent a good couple of hours pottering about, being scared by a tiny little bird flying towards me as I descended a set of stairs (it was going for my eyes, I'm sure!!) lol.

Was worth the unorthodox entry in the end, it's another one off the list (which seems to grow every day).

Here are the pix.




















































One thing I will say about this explore is save it for the summer, was a little chilly for us two!! lol.

TnM


----------



## havoc (Feb 27, 2008)

What no pics of the legendary river crossing lol.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 27, 2008)

Great looking building! Love the green moss on the brickwork. Those worn-down stairs are pretty neat too.


----------



## King Al (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice tour pic 8 is great 



havoc said:


> What no pics of the legendary river crossing lol.



??????


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 27, 2008)

Pic courtesy of Ike. The legendary river crossing (of cold and wet fame). Yes, my legs really are that thin.






TnM


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 27, 2008)

Nices pics chickenlegs! lol


----------



## Virusman26 (Feb 27, 2008)

Great looking site. Too many of these lovely old mills are going the same way. I think someone has something against this part of our past. Shame.

Great shots guys, oh and TNM, my legs aint much better!!!!!!


----------

